

Technical Blogging: Turn your expertise into a remarkable online presence - wslh
http://technicalblogging.com/

======
vjeux
I haven't read the book but technical blogging has been really working out
well for me. Thanks to my blog ( <http://blog.vjeux.com/> ) I've been
contacted by many companies and recruited for an awesome job!

I've written an article about all the benefits of a technical blog if you are
interested in my views on the subject :)

[http://blog.vjeux.com/2011/analysis/start-a-technical-
blog-i...](http://blog.vjeux.com/2011/analysis/start-a-technical-blog-its-
worth-it.html)

------
adbge
I bought this book in beta and used the information to launch <http://os-
blog.com>. Probably the best testimonial I can give is telling you about my
own success thus far: It's been a little under a month and analytics has the
site pegged at ~30k unique visitors (thanks in no small part to HN).

The book won't transform you into a blogging sensation overnight, but it does
have a lot of good information on technical blogging. If you're thinking about
blogging about technical things, you should buy it.

~~~
spindritf
> used the information to launch <http://os-blog.com>

What engine are you using?

~~~
adbge
No engine, it's just static HTML files generated by Jekyll. Source is here:
<https://github.com/robertseaton/os-blog>

------
ryanfitz
Blogging is something I've tried to do a few times, but have never stuck with
it. I bought this book the other day, during the pragprog sale. I'm really
looking forward to reading it and hoping it will teach/inspire me to give tech
blogging an honest try.

------
mariusbutuc
Nice to find this shared here. Been blogging for almost 6 years now, yet I
found many useful ideas and tips in Antonio's book. (Disclaimer: I work in
Antonio's team, so I got to read the book from its very first chapters.)

------
spindritf
Not to sound negative, I'll basically buy anything recommended by Derek
Sivers, but this isn't much of an article or review.

~~~
mikeash
I agree. This may well be an excellent book, but the linked page triggers a
huge number of my scam/self-help/multi-level-marketing/blowhard alarms. My
first impression on seeing that page is that it looks remarkably like one of
those "Work At Home, $80/hour, This Housewife Got Rich In Her Spare Time!"
sites.

~~~
acangiano
It's actually $120/hour. ;-) More seriously, you'll probably find the book to
be less "marketing heavy" than that. Here is what Peter Cooper, of Ruby Inside
fame had to say about the book (he was an early reviewer):

"Technical Blogging confidently straddles the line of showing exactly what a
blog can do for you or your career, while being grounded and practical enough
for us technical folks not to start running away from marketing speak. Antonio
has done a great job."

------
jokull
If you want a static blog without the hassles try <http://calepin.co> Tag line
is: "Im in ur dropbox publishing ur markdownz"

~~~
spindritf
> Custom domain. Not yet, but stay tuned.

For SEO and other reasons, you may want your 'Internet presence' on your own
domain. Especially to self-promote.

~~~
Anondale
Custom domains are for hipsters and corporations, not personal blogs.

Get a clue!

------
wslh
Very interesting.

------
Anondale
Skip the book. Start a blog, add Google Ads. Done.

Or post everything for free (without compensation) on Facebook or Google+. I'm
sure they appreciate the traffic.

I think it's great that so many people are publishing via Facebook, Google+,
but they are really losing out on advertising revenue.

Because seriously: despite anything you post on Facebook or Google+, you are
providing value for Facebook/Google, and you are getting shafted!

Fun to watch the fleecing going on!

~~~
acangiano
> Skip the book. Start a blog, add Google Ads. Done.

Spoiler: this is a very bad idea, and not an uncommon attitude among
programmers. I make thousands of dollars from my technical blogs every month,
and I certainly don't do so from Google Ads (it would require me to have a
huge amount of traffic to pull it off).

Elsewhere you said "Custom domains are for hipsters and corporations".

At this point I'm not sure if you are serious or trolling.

